# Thoughts on Cadence Xa125.4



## beginah (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with this amp? 

$179.99 
80W x 4 @ 4 ohm
250W x 2 Bridged at 4 ohm

It fits my budget, has the rms watts I'm looking for and it fits under my seat. I'm looking to power one jl 10 w1v2 and Phoenix Gold RSDcs 6.5". Yes, I know this is a budget build, but I just need a little upgrade over my '05 Tacoma DC stock system. I've already swapped the stock HU for a Pioneer 690. 

If anyone can endorse this amp or recommend something similar I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks for your help in advance!

Xa125 - 4 Linear Class AB Stereo - XENITH SERIES - Cadence Acoustics, LTD


----------

